# Prix nouvelle Apple TV (Conversion Euro/Dollars)



## louisetienneb (1 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Juste un petit mot sur un point qui me choque profondément!

Je trouvais cela déja assez révoltant qu'Apple applique une parité Euros/Dollars sur les prix de ses produits à l'époque où 1 euro vallait 1,5 dollars mais sur cette nouvelle sortie de produit c'est juste scandaleux!

L'apple TV est vendu 99 dollars aux US et 119 euros en France!!! Précisons qu'au taux d'aujourd'hui (1er sept 2010) 99 dollars donnent 77 euros!!!

C'est une honte! D'autant plus que le produit français n'aura pas autant de fonctionnalité que son homologue US (cf. Netflix) sans parler du prix des séries qui ne sera peut être pas de 99 centimes d'euros dans nos régions!

Je trouve le produit séduisant mais pour cette seule raison il est clair que je ne l'achèterais pas! Y en a marre d'être pris pour un pigeon!

Et vous qu'en pensez vous? Ne serait-il pas intéressant que MacG fasse un sondage afin de faire valoir notre opinion sur ces pratiques tarifaires auprès d'Apple France?

Bonne soirée,


----------



## dcl78 (1 Septembre 2010)

+1 !!!
Cependant, a moins d'une erreur (...), il doit y avoir une raison autre que la parité euro/dollar "jobienne"...
Quelques éclaircissements seraient effectivement les bienvenus !


----------



## Toximityx (1 Septembre 2010)

Il faut penser *aux taxes* aux USA ! 

_Combien de fois allons nous le dire..._

Comme le disais Steve :



			
				Steve a dit:
			
		

> « Instruisez-vous, s'il vous plaît. Les prix au Royaume-Uni doivent inclure légalement une TVA qui se situe autour de 18%. Les prix américains n'incluent pas les taxes. »


----------



## louisetienneb (2 Septembre 2010)

Toximityx a dit:


> Il faut penser *aux taxes* aux USA !
> 
> _Combien de fois allons nous le dire..._
> 
> Comme le disais Steve :



Je suis bien d'accord avec toi mais les taxes (généralement de 10%) n'expliquent pas tout! Là on parle d'une différence de 40 euros! soit près de 50 dollars sur un produit à 100$ En résumé il y a 10$ de taxe sur ce produit pour un cout de 110 dollars TTC

On prend encore 33 euros de marge de conversion qui ne correspondent à rien! Inacceptable!


----------



## dcl78 (2 Septembre 2010)

Toximityx a dit:


> Il faut penser *aux taxes* aux USA !
> 
> _Combien de fois allons nous le dire..._
> 
> Comme le disais Steve :



Pas d'accord !
La différence entre 99 et 119 représente bien les 19,60% de TVA. Ok. Mais quid de la parité euro/dollar et pourquoi si je prend exemple du prix du Macbook, je le trouve à 999$ sur le store américain et à 999&#8364; (TTC) sur le store français ???
Non, la TVA n'explique pas tout...

"instruisez-vous", ne vous abstient pas de "réfléchir" et ne pas se contenter de répéter les phrases de SJ...
CQFD...


----------



## Luc G (2 Septembre 2010)

louisetienneb a dit:


> Je suis bien d'accord avec toi mais les taxes (généralement de 10%) n'expliquent pas tout! Là on parle d'une différence de 40 euros! soit près de 50 dollars sur un produit à 100$ En résumé il y a 10$ de taxe sur ce produit pour un cout de 110 dollars TTC
> 
> On prend encore 34 dollars de marge de conversion! Innaceptable



La TVA est à 19,6%, pas à 10%
Ensuite, Apple se couvre sur les variations éventuelles de taux de change (si le dollar monte de 20% dans les 6 mois par exemple, bien sûr si ça marche dans l'autre sens, c'est tout bénef  mais  les prévisions de taux de change&#8230

Pour le reste, ce sont des frais de commercialisation peut-être un peu plus élevés et surtout un choix commercial comme en font toutes les marques. On peut critiquer, même à juste titre, mais il ne faut pas croire que Apple est le seul : c'est vrai pour les autres fabricants informatiques, pour les appareils photo, pour les piles et tout le reste, des spaghetti aux automobiles.

Console-toi en te disant qu'en général, c'est en France que le Roquefort est le moins cher (si je suis toujours à jour ), ce qui est quand même important 

Personne ne t'oblige à acheter mais si toi tu considères comme inacceptable d'acheter à ce prix, dis-toi que Steve pense sans doute qu'il est inacceptable de vendre moins cher : si personne n'achète en France, il changera peut-être d'idée mais c'est pas gagné s'il n'y a pas de produit réellement concurrent.

Pour les prix du macbook, ils ont été fixés à un moment où la parité euro-dollar nous était plus favorable : le prochain risque d'être un peu plus cher en comparaison (et puis ce n'est pas la même gamme de produit, le même marché)


----------



## louisetienneb (2 Septembre 2010)

Luc G a dit:


> La TVA est à 19,6%, pas à 10%



Je parle de la taxe US et je confirme c'est plus autour de 10 que de 20...

Pour ce qui est de la couverture de taux, c'est un produit bancaire classique dont Apple bénéficie surement, ce n'est pas au consommateur d'en faire les frais et l'explication ne se trouve pas de ce coté là non plus!


----------



## Gwen (2 Septembre 2010)

Personne ne vous oblige a acheter si vous trouvez cela trop cher. Et puis, la TVA est bien de 19.6% et il faut prendre en compte le prix hors taxe des différents pays et non le prix TTC. Et enfin, il faudrait prendre en compte les frais de transport, les frais de localisation, les frais de remplacement de la prise électrique, le convertisseur 110 vers 220 volts, etc.

Les prix sont libres, les humains aussi, ils peuvent acheter ou ils le souhaitent, et si cela vous coute un billet d'avion France usa vous finirez peut être par trouver les prix français assez abordables.


----------



## dcl78 (2 Septembre 2010)

Luc G a dit:


> Pour le reste, ce sont des frais de commercialisation peut-être un peu plus élevés et surtout un choix commercial comme en font toutes les marques. On peut critiquer, même à juste titre, mais il ne faut pas croire que Apple est le seul : c'est vrai pour les autres fabricants informatiques, pour les appareils photo, pour les piles et tout le reste, des spaghetti aux automobiles.
> 
> Pour les prix du macbook, ils ont été fixés à un moment où la parité euro-dollar nous était plus favorable : le   prochain risque d'être un peu plus cher en comparaison (et puis ce n'est pas la même gamme de produit, le même marché)



Je comprend ton discours mais le coup du discours commercial sur ce type de produit ne tient pas debout... En effet, le nouvel Apple TV se veut être un produit pas cher dont le prix est fixé en dessous du seuil psychologique de 100... Tout comme avant lui, des produits clés comme l'iPad, l'iPod et l'iPhone, le prix européen préservait ce seuil psychologique (placé dans ces derniers cas un peu plus haut, certes). La, pour le nouvel Apple TV, ce seuil psychologique fort (99 euros) s'en trouve nettement dépassé et tout le discours commercial de la Keynote ne tient plus debout pour nous, Européens.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h34 ----------




gwen a dit:


> Personne ne vous oblige a acheter si vous trouvez cela trop cher. Et puis, la Tva est bien de 19.6% et il faut prendre en compte le prix hors taxe des differents pays et nons le prix TTC. Et enfin, il faudrait prendre en compte les frais de transport, les frais de localisation, les frais de remplacment de la prise electrique, le convertisseur 110 vers 220 volt etc.
> 
> Les prix sont libres, les humains aussi, ils peuvent acheter ou ils le souhaitent, et si cela vous coute un billet d'avion france usa vous finirez peut etre par trouver les prix français assez abordables.



Ça commence a me gonfler tous ceux comme toi, qui, quand quelqu'un "ose" vouloir débattre, on lui met une fin de non recevoir "Personne ne vous oblige"... On s'en fout de ce genre de réponse a deux balles. La liberté s'applique aussi au fait de respecter le thème du post et personne ne t'oblige a y répondre. On cherche une réponse, pas de se faire passer pour des grincheux jamais contents...
Ceci dit, je le suis un peu, ce soir... (grincheux)...


----------



## sanakro (2 Septembre 2010)

Moi, ce qui me fait "rire", c'est ça :

http://yfrog.com/mtm4xj


----------



## Gwen (2 Septembre 2010)

dcl78 a dit:


> Ça commence a me gonfler tous ceux comme toi, qui, quand quelqu'un "ose" vouloir débattre, on lui met une fin de non recevoir "Personne ne vous oblige"...



Je te comprends, mais le souci, c'est que l'on a le même discours sur la parité Euro/Dollar dès qu'Apple sort une nouveauté. La personne qui critique le fait sans se renseigner notamment sur la taxe qu'il omet systématiquement.

C'est un peu "gonflant" également.

Et puis, j'ai quand même donné mes arguments, stupide en effet, mais cette différence de prix s'explique facilement.

Quand on parle de la différence de prix sur les logiciels Adobe, je peux comprendre que l'on soit surpris, on paye un logiciel trois fois plus cher que nos homologues canadiens alors que là pour le coup, l'Apple TV est vendu 119$ canadiens auxquels il faut rajouter les taxes. 

Apple a juste un prix super agressif aux USA et un prix normal dans le reste du monde.

Je suis plus choqué par le positionnement de l'Apple TV qui passe dinintéressant à quasiment inutile


----------



## dcl78 (2 Septembre 2010)

sanakro a dit:


> Moi, ce qui me fait "rire", c'est ça :
> 
> http://yfrog.com/mtm4xj



J'avais pas vu le coup des frais de transport a 1 euro près... 

Sinon, je continue de penser qu'Apple a fait une erreur de positionnement de prix sur le marché européen en appliquant un prix supérieur au seuil psychologique tant souligné dans la Keynote. D'autant plus regrettable qu'en France, nous ne bénéficions pas des services Netflix...
Sinon, par rapport a la version actuelle (que je possède et que j'aime utiliser régulièrement depuis que l'on peut louer des films), le nouvel Apple TV me convient très bien.


----------



## Luc G (2 Septembre 2010)

louisetienneb a dit:
			
		

> Je parle de la taxe US et je confirme c'est plus autour de 10 que de 20...



Le fait que la taxe soit à 10% aux états-unis ne va pas changer le prix en France : chez nous, c'est 19,6% et même Steve ne peut pas le changer 

Pour la politique commerciale, on peut juger qu'elle est mauvaise, c'est possible. Ce qui est clair de toutes façons, c'est que Apple fait un effort pour lancer son produit au US pour l'heure. Pour la France c'est marginal. Si ça marche aux US, ils essaieront sûrement :
1) de passer des accords avec des boîtes pour avoir un succédané de netflix
2) éventuellement de baisser les prix

Pour la couverture des taux de change, je ne pense pas que Apple ait une couverture comme certains (air france, etc.) peuvent l'avoir pour le pétrole qui fluctue de manière quasi-erratique. Simplement, quand ils lancent un produit, ils font une estimation des variations les plus probables sur 6 mois-1an, durée de vie du prix du produit et hop ! afin de  ne pas changer les prix tous les mois. Je regarde les prix d'Apple depuis bien des années et j'ai toujours vu cette logique devant. Il est même arrivé, certes rarement  , que suiteà la baisse de l'euro, on ait des prix plus intéressants en Europe qu'aux US. Pour eux le risque de boire un (petit) bouillon en cas de baisse de l'euro ou d'être obligé de monter les prix est non négligeable. Ça a posé des problèmes à certains moments aux fabricants japonais d'appareils photo.

Je comprends qu'on râle mais ne croyez pas que les prix sont tirés d'un chapeau 
Comme le dit Gwen, le cas de certains logiciels, genre Adobe est vraiment délirant en France mais pour Apple, ça se tient dans la moyenne des choix des entreprises.

Ceux qui s'intéressaient à la photo du temps des pellicules auraient pu embrayer sur les écarts qu'on rencontrait entre 2 pays européens sur les pellicules : c'était pas piqué des hannetons au point de trouver dans la même marque la pellicule A plus chère que la B dans un pays X et la pellicule B plus chère que la A dans le pays Y. La mondialisation des produits est en grande partie effective (moins pour les fromages ), celle des prix dépend largement des produits et des marchés.


----------



## Macuserman (2 Septembre 2010)

Au delà de la TVA, il est bon de redire (ça va faire 3 fois) que nos formidables institutions chargées du numérique ont crée une tout aussi formidable taxe sur le numérique et les périphériques de stockage (HDD ou pas). 

Au pire, si ça vous va pas, vous n'achetez pas. L'argument est peut être gonflant, mais il l'est tout autant que les manières répétitives des gens à venir se plaindre du taux &#8364;/$ qu'Apple a introduit (brand new). La FED a dû dire "amen" !


----------



## gel_hydroalcoolique (2 Septembre 2010)

Y'a du stockage sur l'iTV ?

Sinon en Europe (sans accords majeurs) quelle utilité ? Je veux dire autre que posséder un iBidule de plus.

C'est vrai que l'ITMS suisse ne propose aucun film ?


----------



## r e m y (2 Septembre 2010)

Luc G a dit:


> ....
> 
> Personne ne t'oblige à acheter mais si toi tu considères comme inacceptable d'acheter à ce prix, dis-toi que Steve pense sans doute qu'il est inacceptable de vendre moins cher : si personne n'achète en France, il changera peut-être d'idée mais c'est pas gagné s'il n'y a pas de produit réellement concurrent....



Pour reprendre une réflexion de Coluche
"et dire qu'il suffirait que les gens ne l'achètent pas, pour que ça ne se vende pas!"

Bon maintenant si on veut essayer de comprendre ce prix "gonflé" en France, en se mettant à la place de Steve on peut se dire qu'il sera snas doute plus difficile d'obtenir les mêmes accords de diffusion en France qu'avec les networks américains (ABC et consort). Du coup, l'utilisation des iTV en France génèreront moins de rémunération via les locations de films et séries en France qu'aux USA. Du coup, il doit gonfler le prix de vente initial pour s'y retrouver...
En somme, c'est parce qu'il y a moins de possibilités offertes en terme de contenu en France qu'il faut vendre le boitier plus cher! :rose:
CQFD (je précise pour ceux qui s'enflamment vite.... c'est du 2nd degré)


----------



## Dark Phantom (2 Septembre 2010)

Aux USA, les prix sont hors taxes parce que chaque état a un système de taxes (tva) différent. Or je dois vous rappeler que, par exemple, que la tva est à 8,5% à new york. 
En france elle est à 19 et quelques %. Donc c'est quand même très simple de faire un calcul bref :
99$ = 77 euros
119 euros donc 99 euros hors taxes
99 euros = 126 dollars.

Il y a donc, comme souvent, une arnaque sur les prix en Europe. 

Maintenant, si on prend Le prix hors taxes sur le store UK c'est 84 livres. 
A noter qu'en UK, la livraison est gratuite, alors que chez nous, à un euro près, non. 
or 84 livres = 100 euros. 
Donc eux, ils ont la livraison gratuite pour 99 pounds. 

En allemagne, ils ont aussi la livraison gratuite, mais c'est 119 euros aussi.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h28 ----------

Je rajoute qu'en espagne, ils n'ont pas encore l'apple tv, mais ils ont la livraison gratuite même pour un shuffle.


----------



## r e m y (2 Septembre 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> ...
> Je rajoute qu'en espagne, ils n'ont pas encore l'apple tv, mais ils ont la livraison gratuite .



 Encore heureux!


----------



## MamaCass (4 Septembre 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> 99$ = 77 euros



Oui, tant que c'est dans ce sens là, les européens râleront c'est sûr. Mais si les choses s'inversent un jour ou l'autre, moi je serai bien contente que pour Apple 1$ = 1.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2010)

Oui mais ce jour la Apple changera son taux de change ?


----------



## MamaCass (4 Septembre 2010)

ggcmwa a dit:


> Oui mais ce jour la Apple changera son taux de change ?



Heu c'est la bourse qui fixe le taux de change non ?


----------



## Gwen (4 Septembre 2010)

Si je me souviens bien, personne n'a râlé lorsque Apple a revu à la baisse ses prix lorsque l'Euro était au plus haut par rapport au Dollar.


----------



## joinman (4 Septembre 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Si je me souviens bien, personne n'a râlé lorsque Apple a revu à la baisse ses prix lorsque l'Euro était au plus haut par rapport au Dollar.



les prix en France n'ont jamais été moins chers (voire identiques que les prix aux us) 
Après que vous cherchiez tous des excuses (ou des explications) pour justifier la hausse de 78% des bénéfices d'Apple c'est votre problème. Personne n'est objectif. On est tous "Apple  addict" sur ce forum, mais cela ne nous empêche pas de réfléchir un peu et de garder notre libre arbitre. On n'est pas obligé d'avoir une pensée unique afin de ne pas déclencher les foudres de quelques accros à la marque (et même de quelques modos )

Je réécrits donc : je suis scandalisé par les prix appliqués par Apple, par les marges que cette société dégage. 

Pour ma part, j'achète leurs produits aux us dès que je peux (via un collègue ou par mes propres moyens) où je vais faire un tour sur le refurb. 
Hors de question de payer le prix fort...mais j'adore quand même cette pu&¥?# de marque 

Mille excuse pour avoir osé critiquer la Marque


----------



## r e m y (5 Septembre 2010)

Si vous voulez comprendre comment Apple convertit ses prix de Dollars eu Euro, peut-être une piste par là:

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-r...onverter-a-la-folie-des-grandeurs-425661.html


----------



## Gwen (7 Septembre 2010)

joinman a dit:


> Mille excuse pour avoir osé critiquer la Marque



Ce que tu ne comprends pas, c'est que dans le monde des affaires, TOUTES les marques fonctionnent comme ça et pas seulement Apple.

Et rares sont les marques a baisser ses prix lorsque le Dollar baisse, Apple l'a fait, personne ne s'en souvient.

Compare les prix des Sony, Toshiba, Acer et autres IBM et tu verras que c'est pareil, voir pire au niveau marge.

ET je ne te parle pas de H&M, GAP, Vuiton et consorts.

C'est de l'économie de base.

Je m'en fous que tu tapes sur Apple, mais il faut le faire a raison. J'utilise des produits Adobe chaque jour et eux je trouve qu'ils abusent, je ne vais pas crier au scandale a chaque sortie de logiciel, je m'arrange pour l'acheter ailleurs (au Canada soit dit en passant).

Le jour où les marques ne vendront plus à cause de cette différence de prix, ils rectifieront le tire.


----------



## joinman (7 Septembre 2010)

gwen a dit:


> C
> Je m'en fous que tu tapes sur Apple...



Merci de ton accord ! 

Ce n'est pas parce que c'est devenu une pratique courante chez les marques étrangères (Nikon aussi par exemple) que cela ne doit pas nous faire réagir. Ici c'est un forum sur Apple, donc on s'exprime sur Apple. Maintenant que souhaiterais tu ? Que l'on arrête d'en parler car c'est devenu monnaie courante ?  

Tu sais, je ne sais pas si c'est vrai, en tous les cas je l'ai lu sur ce site, mais un analyste prévoyait une chute des ventes du dernier Mac mini (qui n'apporte rien de plus si ce n'est une augmentation des tarifs), histoire de faire prendre conscience à Apple, qu'il ne suffit pas d'avoir une belle pomme collée sur une boite pour faire exploser les ventes. Apparemment cela leur ferait le plus grand bien.


----------



## DarkMoineau (7 Septembre 2010)

Ah c'est faux! Moi je me souviens que j'ai payé mon Mac moins cher qu'il ne l'était aux USA! ^^
1749&#8364; vs 1999$ je crois. 

En tout cas pour les 17'', a l'époque: 2,999$ CA, 2,498 &#8364; ou 2,799$ US. 





> http://bloguedegeek.net/2009/01/08/le-nouveau-macbook-pro-17-janvier-2009/


----------



## Luc G (8 Septembre 2010)

On est dans une société libérale (pas sûr que ce soit l'idéal  mais c'est un autre débat) : les prix sont libres ou à peu près. Et le consommateur est libre de ne pas acheter ou d'acheter un produit concurrent. Le reste, c'est de la littérature (ceci dit, la littérature, c'est quand même plus intéressant que les comparateurs de prix, enfin ce n'est que mon avis ).

Par contre, effectivement, si les consommateurs n'achètent pas, les entreprises commerciales peuvent modifier leur stratégie commerciale. Il y a là un éventuel moyen de pression. Mais quand on veut faire pression, il faut avoir conscience des rapports de force  Et ce n'est pas en engueulant les gens qui ne sont pas du même avis que soi qu'on les persuade de faire ce qu'on pense être bien 

Il me semble donc qu'on a deux solutions :
- refuser d'acheter le produit
- admettre que les différences de prix du produit (suivant les pays, ou autre) sont acceptables (faute de mieux) et qu'on ne maîtrise peut-être pas parfaitement les tenants et les aboutissements d'une politique commerciale (en tous cas, moi ce n'est pas mon rayon)

PS depuis 25 ans que je regarde les prix des macs (ou un peu plus avec les apple II), j'ai vu l'écart entre le taux de change "boursier" et le taux de change d'apple  sur les matériels fluctuer et parfois on était très peu perdant et jamais grossièrement perdant. Le problème me semble beaucoup plus compliqué sur les logiciels (Adobe, c'est grandiose mais même office il me semble a eu des écarts remarquables et même apple parfois).


----------



## vhk (8 Septembre 2010)

Les droits de douane? Environ 5% pour ce genre de produit! Et les marges "scnadaleuse" dapple permettent des investissements ENORME en R&D.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2010)

Au Canada, l'Apple TV sera vendu 119$ + taxes soit environ 135$ en euros ça nous donne environ 99 euros (taux de change entre CAD et E).

Mais j'ai encore plus intéressant ! Je recherchais une solution pour brancher mon MBP 2010 sur ma TV, si j'utilise des câbles : mini DVI, HMDI + son, ça me coûte 150$ !

En utilisant Apple TV moyennant une transformation du fichier en MP4, ça ne me coûte plus que 135$ avec un disque dur et sans fils !! Par ailleurs on trouve sur kijiji des Apple TV bien moins cher encore...

Intéressant n'est-ce-pas....


----------



## Gwen (10 Septembre 2010)

joinman a dit:


> Merci de ton accord !
> 
> Ce n'est pas parce que c'est devenu une pratique courante chez les marques étrangères



Mon problème avec les gens qui râlent sur les prix c'est qu'ils oublient souvent les taxes et comparer donc des choux et des carottes.




moradabbas a dit:


> Au Canada, l'Apple TV sera vendu 119*$ + taxes



En parlant du Canada, je reviens de Toronto et je cherchais un simple câble jack des deux coté afin de brancher mon iPhone à l'entrée auxiliaire. En France, un câble basic, ça coute au max 3* taxes comprises et en général, c'est facile d'en trouver à moins de 2*. J'ai acheté le mien 9,99*$ hors taxe et j'ai du faire 3 magasins pour trouver ce deal, la plupart étaient à 14,99*$ pour le basic made in china et a 19,99*$ pour un Belkin.

Donc, tout est relatif encore une fois.


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Septembre 2010)

> Je réécrits donc : je suis scandalisé par les prix appliqués par Apple, par les marges que cette société dégage.



Facinant...
Faudrait quand même prendre un truc pour vous détendre...
Le prix des petits oignons au vinaigre, vous supportez, ou vous faites une syncope devant chaque bocal ?


----------



## MamaCass (11 Septembre 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Donc, tout est relatif encore une fois.



Je suis d'accord.
J'en entends presque qui murmure qu'Apple devrait fixer ses prix en fonction du salaire de chacun. :rateau:

Bah oui, le salaire américain moyen est d'environ 70 000$/an.
Et le smic en France équivaut à 12000 &#8364;/an.
Y'a une sacré différence.

Mais beaucoup de choses sont beaucoup plus chers aux Etats-Unis qu'en France, ne l'oublions pas.

Si les mécontents continuent d'aller dans ce sens, faudrait qu'un américain moyen paie son &#63743;TV au moins 500$, non ? 

Apple a tranché pour le 1$ = 1&#8364;, faut bien que quelqu'un le fasse.



Bigdidou a dit:


> Fascinant...
> Le prix des petits oignons au vinaigre, vous supportez, ou vous faites une syncope devant chaque bocal ?



:love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2010)

gwen a dit:


> En parlant du Canada, je reviens de Toronto et je cherchais un simple câble jack des deux coté afin de brancher mon iPhone à l'entrée auxiliaire. En France, un câble basic, ça coute au max 3* taxes comprises et en général, c'est facile d'en trouver à moins de 2*. J'ai acheté le mien 9,99*$ hors taxe et j'ai du faire 3 magasins pour trouver ce deal, la plupart étaient à 14,99*$ pour le basic made in china et a 19,99*$ pour un Belkin.
> 
> Donc, tout est relatif encore une fois.



Tout à fait d'accord. Je trouve que sur certains produits les prix sont excessifs, surtout sur les consommables. Je pourrais citer plein d'exemple...


----------



## joinman (14 Septembre 2010)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Facinant...
> Faudrait quand même prendre un truc pour vous détendre...
> Le prix des petits oignons au vinaigre, vous supportez, ou vous faites une syncope devant chaque bocal ?



je ne vois pas le rapport...mais je suis certain que vous allez m'éclairer.


----------



## Bigdidou (15 Septembre 2010)

joinman a dit:


> je ne vois pas le rapport...mais je suis certain que vous allez m'éclairer.



Les mots ont un sens, une puissance aussi.
Vous n'arrêtez pas d'écrire que vous êtes "scandalisé" par la politique tarifaire d'Apple, ou mieux, par la différence du prix de l'ATV aux USA et en France. Que vous le regrettiez, que cela vous dérange, je peux le comprendre. Mais en être "scandalisé", c'est d'une disproportion totale...
Enfin, je vous envie, si en ces temps troubles, ce sont là vos objets de scandales...


----------



## joinman (16 Septembre 2010)

Ouah ! Quelle réplique...
Le vraie question que vous auriez du me poser aurait été : pourquoi ?
Mais il vrai que jouer avec la sémantique tout en donnant des leçons est plus facile.

Alors je m'explique :

Apple est une multinationale Américaine dont un de ses principaux but est de faire du profit. Pour cela, une solution des plus faciles consiste à faire fabriquer ses produits dans des pays à faibles couts dans des conditions que l'on sait. Ce que je trouve rageant c'est que cette "économie" ne profite pas aux consommateurs (comme d'autres marques le font : Asus, Sony, HP, Nokia, ... dont les produits sont plus accessibles) mais directement aux actionnaires. Rappelons qu'Apple a augmenté ses profits de plus de 78% au dernier trimestre. Autre exemple Apple dégage plus d'argent avec ses ventes d'iPhone que Nokia avec l'ensemble de sa gamme et ses volumes de vente nettement supérieurs.

Je suis le premier à acheter des produits de la marque tant je trouve qu'elle a su innover. Mais ces derniers temps, reconnaissez le tous, l'innovation n'est plus au RDV. On nous propose un Mac mini, plus cher et quasi comparable au dernier, maintenant un Apple TV (certe moins cher) mais très limité. Pour ma part la dernière innovation est l'iPhone et le Mac alu. Depuis plus rien: même l'ipad (que j'ai acheté dès les premiers jours) ne justifie pas le prix que j'ai mis. Imaginez un iPhone sans abo. et un iPad sont pratiquement au même tarif. Comme mon pote Moscato le direz: "de qui se moque t on?" 

Alors oui cela m'énerve et c'est pour cela que je n'ai jamais payé un produit Apple plein pot, tout en restant dans la légalité. Est que maintenant vous comprenez mieux mon point de vue ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h45 ----------




MamaCass a dit:


> Bah oui, le salaire américain moyen est d'environ 70 000$/an.
> Et le smic en France équivaut à 12000 /an.
> Y'a une sacré différence.



Merci de comparer ce qui est comparable.
Vous parlez de salaire moyen d'un côté et de salaire minimum de l'autre...

De plus le salaire moyen aux USA est entre 35000 et 45000$ (hommes ou femmes)
En France c'est env. 2500 bruts mensuel soit 2000 euros net soit 24 000 euros par ans 45000$ = 34000 euros. on n'est plus très éloigné.


----------



## DarkMoineau (16 Septembre 2010)

Faut-il rappeler qu'Apple ne verse pas de dividende aux actionnaires et que Steve Jobs a un salaire annuel de 1$? 

(enfin avec les actions Apple qu'il peut vendre en cas de besoin, et Disney qui doit, elle, verser des dividendes, il a de quoi vivre^^).

Le pognon sert donc au R&D, a la pub (et encore, les opérateurs payent les pubs iPhone, on ne voit plus de pubs Mac, les pubs iPod et iPad sont peu nombreuses) et aux achats.

Quand au fait que l'on voit peu d'innovation: OS X 10.7 et iOS 5, que nous réservent-ils? Apple a t-elle des projets cachés? L'intégration de LightPeak, SandyBridge et l'adaptation des Radeon 6000 sur les prochains Mac? 

Et pour le Mac Mini: le Dell Inspiron Zino HD coûte 50&#8364; de moins, a le Blue-Ray mais ses performances proc sont larguées (2/3 de la puissance du Mini en proc), et il fait 500g de plus.

Question de priorités donc.


----------



## Gwen (16 Septembre 2010)

joinman a dit:


> Alors je m'explique :
> 
> Apple est une multinationale Américaine



Et Bla bla bla.  Ce n'est pas une explication la, c'est une affabulation.

N'importe quoi.


----------



## ssssteffff (17 Septembre 2010)

Une question que je me pose est "pourquoi s'acharner sur l'Apple TV alors que (presque) tous les nouveaux produits Apple sont concernés ?". Petit récapitulatif avec différence en pourcentage sur la valeur (non monétaire, sans prendre en compte les différents frais, etc.)

iPod Shuffle : 49$ / 59 (+20.4%)
iPod Nano : 149$ / 169 (+13.4%)
iPod Touch : 229$ / 239 (+4.4%)
Apple TV : 99$ / 119 (+20.2%)
Mac Mini : 699$ / 799 (+14.3%)

MacBook : 999$ / 999 (0%)
MacBook Pro : 1199$ / 1149 (-4%)
MacBook Air : 1499$ / 1399 (-6.7%)
iMac : 1199$ / 1199 (0%)
Mac Pro : 2499$ / 2399 (-4.0%)
iPod Classic : 249$ / 259 (+4%)

Si on estime que les prix des "anciens" (bon ok certains "anciens" sont plus récents que certains "nouveaux" :x) ont été fixés lorsque l'euro était à 1.5$, et les produits récemment sorti à 1.2$, la différence (0 à 5% de moins en  d'un côté, et jusqu'à 20% en plus de l'autre) et somme toute logique. Ce n'est pas plus "scandaleux" que ça l'était il y a un an avec la parité 1$/1. Apple n'a aucunement changé sa politique un beau matin de septembre 2010.

Comme dit précédemment, entre tarifs hors taxes et tarifs TTC, on peut y trouver un début d'explication (par rapport, pour une simulation faite dans l'était de NY, j'ai 8.54$ de taxes sur l'Apple TV).

Mais bon il ne faut pas oublier plusieurs choses, comme les frais d'expédition par exemple. La demande est plus forte aux Etats-Unis qu'en Europe, Apple peut donc négocier un prix de gros plus faible pour la première destination. De plus, la distance entre l'est de la Chine et la côte ouest (Cupertino) des Etats-Unis est d'environ 8000km, contre près de 9000 pour la distance entre le même point de départ et Paris. Augmentation naturelle de 10% des frais d'expédition.
Sans compter que la destination vers l'Europe est plus complexe (mon MacBook était passé par les Pays-Bas, la Pologne et l'Allemagne, avant d'arriver en France, si je me souviens bien). C'est un moyen de multiplexer les envois, mais ça ajoute également de la distance et des frais logistiques.
Rien que dans les frais d'expédition tu trouves encore une autre partie de l'explication.

Après, c'est un grand classique que les sociétés d'électronique grand public vendent moins cher dans leur pays. Par exemple Sony avec la PS3 à moins de 350 au Japon alors qu'elle était à 600 en Europe. Ce n'est pas parce qu'ils abusent qu'il faut se taire, mais gueuler comme ça ne sert à rien. Le seul truc qui peut faire changer Apple d'avis serait que les Européens arrêtent d'acheter. Hors ce n'est pas près d'arriver je pense. Je regrette également cette différence de prix, mais il n'y a rien de scandaleux là-dedans. Et je trouve ça moins regrettable que la baisse de qualité que nous pouvons constater sur certains produits.

Sinon comme dit précédemment également, on ne peut pas dire qu'Apple remplisse les poches des actionnaires (à part par le jeu des actions, mais ce n'est pas Apple qui le décide), depuis le retour de S. Jobs en 1996, Apple n'a pas reversé 1 ct de dividendes...

Là où on risque de se faire "baiser" (enfin, là où Apple risque de s'en mettre plein les poches), c'est plutôt parce que l'euro va remonter à coup sûr. Ils ont profité de la baisse de l'euro pour augmenter les prix et que la pilule passe plus facilement, mais je suis persuadé qu'ils savaient très bien que l'euro remonterait.


----------



## joinman (17 Septembre 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Et Bla bla bla.  Ce n'est pas une explication la, c'est une affabulation.
> 
> N'importe quoi.



Excellente réponse. Complète, argumentée, et très objective.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h56 ----------




ssssteffff a dit:


> Sinon comme dit précédemment également, on ne peut pas dire qu'Apple remplisse les poches des actionnaires (à part par le jeu des actions, mais ce n'est pas Apple qui le décide), depuis le retour de S. Jobs en 1996, Apple n'a pas reversé 1 ct de dividendes...
> 
> .



c'est tout a fait exact...mais l'action elle n'arrete pas de monter depuis mars 2009. Je sais que ce n'est pas la même chose, mais un actionnaire habile saura savament faire fructifier son capital.


----------



## Gwen (17 Septembre 2010)

Achète des actions alors et le tour sera joué.


----------



## joinman (18 Septembre 2010)

c'est fait ... et depuis fort longtemps


----------

